# dust hood for portable planer



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

I have a Delta 22-560 lunchbox and the correct dust hood for it is their 50-445 which is not available any more. I just missed out on one on ebay (I was outbid at $87.50) and haven't seen any others around. The hoods for other Delta models don't look like they'd fit.

So I'm wondering if there are generic dust hoods that could be modified, or do people make their own or what? I'm thinking of a sheetmetal hood the same as what's on the machine and maybe fitting a floor sweeper to it. But I'd rather just buy something that fits...

TIA


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Maylar said:


> I have a Delta 22-560 lunchbox and the correct dust hood for it is their 50-445 which is not available any more. I just missed out on one on ebay (I was outbid at $87.50) and haven't seen any others around. The hoods for other Delta models don't look like they'd fit.
> 
> So I'm wondering if there are generic dust hoods that could be modified, or do people make their own or what? I'm thinking of a sheetmetal hood the same as what's on the machine and maybe fitting a floor sweeper to it. But I'd rather just buy something that fits...
> 
> TIA


Hope one of these help ya!

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/63066

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80261

http://www.monstermarketplace.com/w...65-12-1-2-portable-thickness-planer-dust-hood

Paul


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Excellent, thanks!


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Maylar said:


> Excellent, thanks!


You're welcome. I hope one of those links will help


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

I have that same planer.....made my own I'll get some pics up of it.


----------



## Jead (Apr 11, 2016)

It's an old thread but..... I found this:
http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/D-50-445.html


----------

